# Wordsearch



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

*This is the last one this week and I think it's a stinker, because you may not know what you are looking for.*

*Find 8 UK Regional foods* *(about half I've never heard of before)*









*You'll really need luck on this one.*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2014)

Pease Pudding


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2014)

Stargazy Pie


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2014)

Scouse


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2014)

Stottie Cake


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Pease Pudding



Well Done Alan, just shows how ignorant I am of UK regional dishes.


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Stargazy Pie



I had never heard of this one. Well Done Pilchards or such like in pastry !!


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Scouse



A type of stew thingy from Liverpool I think.


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Stottie Cake



Easily know you like your food, Unleavened bread I think.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 3, 2014)

Rag Pudding


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 3, 2014)

Turducken (duck stuffed with chicken)


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> Rag Pudding



Well Done LeeLee.


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> Turducken (duck stuffed with chicken)



Well Done Turducken is actually a 3 bird roast it's a boned chicken stuffed inside a boned duck which is stuffed inside a boned turkey hence

TURkey DUCK chickEN.


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

*Clues for the last 2.*

One originated in Bedfordshire 
and the other 
originated in Middlesboro but is eaten in North Yorkshire and Stockton on Tees.


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2014)

Mmmmmm pease pudding...

Sorry that's my two Peneth lol


----------



## David H (Feb 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Mmmmmm pease pudding...
> 
> Sorry that's my two Peneth lol



Yes indeedy Steph Alan got Pease Pudding Straight away a sort of Hummus thingy


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2014)

David H said:


> Yes indeedy Steph Alan got Pease Pudding Straight away a sort of Hummus thingy



Yeah sorry I was just drooling, I only have it when my dad comes to visit, can't get it here well u can in a tin but its yuk, dad gets it fresh from a deli


----------



## Steff (Feb 4, 2014)

Parmo.....


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 4, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> Rag Pudding



Snap!

But I was looking for Darag Pudding first!

Andy


----------



## David H (Feb 4, 2014)

Steff said:


> Parmo.....



Very well Spotted A type of breaded chicken I believe.

Just one more.


----------



## David H (Feb 4, 2014)

Just realised the last one is not there it was *too long*.

It was Bedfordshire Clanger.

Back next week with more brain games.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2014)

David H said:


> Just realised the last one is not there it was *too long*.
> 
> It was Bedfordshire Clanger.
> 
> Back next week with more brain games.



Thanks for entertaining us David


----------

